# Best Bearing Lube In The Bizzzzz????



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

allright guys its time for me to rebuild all the bearings in my car again. and I was just wondering if I could get some oppinions on what you guys think is the best lube to use. cuz I have herd of everything from sewing machine oil to marvel mystery oil. right now im leaning twards the mystery oil. but if anyone can give me better ideas I would like to know. also I was wondering if anyone could tell me a bit more about the new sulivan dry ice lube? what is it realy? is it safe for bearings. sulivan doesent realy specify. also it says its a cleaner and a greaser. I realy dont want a 2 in one. but if its good i might get it. because im using it to grease up metal sheilded bearings. and most oils just leak out so I was thinking that the dry ice lube would be good since it drys to form a film. but I dont know.


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Almost any oil will work fine, some better then others. You are going to get allot of opions and alot of guys plugging their sponsors, be ready for it. IMO any thin oil with ptfe in it will work fine. He's my plug, I use the zubie speed lube. Just go buy any of the over the counter oils and the bearings will work fine. If your running offroad I prefer greese, it helps keep the dirt out, by forming a prtective boundry.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I know Rick White at Finishline racing, did alot of testing before coming out with his oils.
I believe he still offers White and Blue Lightning. 
I always used White which was the thinner of the 2 oils for axle bearings. And the Blue Lightning for the Diff bearings.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I've been using Pro Gold. It's a bike chain lube but is a very very thin oil that bonds with the metal and repels dirt. I used to use REM Oil which is also very thin and contains teflon, but I feel the Pro Gold works just a little better. 

RC


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

Slick 50


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I second the RemOil, however if you are rebuilding clutch bearings, use only Mobil 1 Synthetic. If you do regular maintenance on the clutch bearings and use Mobil 1, your bearings will outlast the clutch bell.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

musical instrument valve lube..its super thin and water based... it dries to a waxy super smooth lube.. doesnt let dirt and gunk get all stuck in the bearings either.. Definatley the longest spinning lube ive used..


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

so no one has any experience with that new dry ice lube made by sulivan? also if i am correct acer racing makes a lube called sin. and it is another teflon based oil that dries to a film so then dirt wont stick. the last time i rebuild my bearings I used niftechs teflon bushing oil. and it workd as expected but I was looking for a dry lube but I was also thinking about using something else besides my bushing oil. also like I said before I have been recomended marvel mystery oil and I have also herd of building up bearings using motor oils and other things like that. 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, no, but let's evaluate what you've asked....

You can't have an OIL that is DRY, it's not an oil. There are plenty of dry lubricants that probably work. Also, if you are looking to grease bearings, then don't look at dry lubricants, as they can't grease anything. Dry lubricants, even ones that are liquid and dry later, usually are not the best thing for running conditions, as they require reapplication much more regularly. An oil or grease, even though they attach to dirt, continue to move around while running, which means they continue to lubricate.


----------



## Mr.Horsepower (Sep 20, 2006)

I run the ACER racing SIN lubricant in my ceramic car bearings, and ceramic motor bearings. It seems to hold up very well, and is as low drag as anything else I've experimented with. I have no experience using it with steel bearings (don't run 'em!) The next best thing I've tried is a 2W synthetic drag race oil from Redline. It is super light and has slightly more drag than the SIN, but I doubt if it would translate to anything on the track. Unfortunately, it's about $25/qt. !

-Tony


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

ZUBIE lube is the way to go ... With oil based lubercants will destroy bearings .... When the oil gets hot it breaks down ...... ZUBIE LUBE is not oil based....


ROCKET


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

zubie lube by far the best..


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

hey guys a freind of mine just recomended me this http://store.caliskatz.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1868 i have no clue weather or not its good. its called speed cream so I assume that it is a grease but I dont know. right now if I dont get this im leaning twards the zubie stuff. but ill pry just go with whatever my lhs has because I dont buy from him enough. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> hey guys a freind of mine just recomended me this http://store.caliskatz.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1868 i have no clue weather or not its good. its called speed cream so I assume that it is a grease but I dont know. right now if I dont get this im leaning twards the zubie stuff. but ill pry just go with whatever my lhs has because I dont buy from him enough.
> 
> THANKS
> Sean Scott


Looks as good as any!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

allright guys im gona kinda throw of the topic of the thread because instead of creating a whole new thread for 1 little question i decided this would be better. I was just wondering does anyone know what type of thread is on the bottom of team losi shocks? because I wanted to pre thread the ball ends so that they would go on easyer. and I dont think its 4-40 but it looks to be very close to the end of the turnbuckle. I dont know. but if anyone can tell me I would appreceate that very much.

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

im pretty sure losi uses 5-40 for there threads..


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> hey guys a freind of mine just recomended me this http://store.caliskatz.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1868 i have no clue weather or not its good. its called speed cream so I assume that it is a grease but I dont know. right now if I dont get this im leaning twards the zubie stuff. but ill pry just go with whatever my lhs has because I dont buy from him enough.
> 
> THANKS
> Sean Scott


 I belive that is just like white lightning type lube.. When i use to skate back in the day, thats the type we used.. The musical instrument valve lube i reccomended is about the same deal.. it cost about 4 dollars at a music store, and the bottle will last you for years..


----------



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

*zubie lube!!*

zubak speed lube is the way to go...i use them on my bearing and run the same set of bearing for more than a years and my bearing are spinning like a new one!!!!

Pace


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

go to a bicycle store. they have some nice synthetic oil now for bearings.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

The dry lub"s are good for things that that don't build heat. A lubricant has to protect the componets that it is applied to. Which is easy to do untill you start adding heat. The best thing is a synthetic oil or grease. It resisests break-down better than mineral-based oil and grease. Teflon may be the most slippery stuff there is but it won't stay on stainless steel. It needs a porous surface. You can't use bits of Teflon suspended in a liquid because the particle size would have to be very small so not to interfere with the the race and balls rolling against each other. An ABEC 5 tolerance for radial runout is .00015" and ABEC 7 is .0001. So the Teflon particle's would have to be smaller then the tolerance because they won't enter the bearing or cause the bearing to seize because interference.


----------

